# Tyre Pressure Check



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just picked up my new TT today (love it), and in the measurement units I have seen one for pressure, either bar or psi. I am assuming this is for the tyre pressures? But whether it is or not I cannot find any menu in which it shows the pressure? What is this measurement for and how do I see it?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

With the ignition on (no need to start car) go to the MENU button then select CAR, left control button (left of the left thumbwheel), SERVICING and CHECKS, then TYRE PRESSURE LOSS INDICATOR - it will show the pressures of all four tyres which should be as per your pressure gauge when last checked.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ah right. I got to there and set them but couldn't see anything, but maybe now I've set them it will show them. Will have a look once I'm back in the car.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I set them yesterday, but went to look again today and they are still all grey and blank. No pressures shown at all.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Not with the car at the moment and can't remember what it showed when I last set it - it might not show an actual figure because it just needs to detect changes and flag that up on the MMI, maybe someone that can run outside to there motor might enlighten further.

Just spoke to a friend who's just checked on his car - my mistake, it does not show actual figures, you only get the option to "set" the system once you have checked all four tyres are correct via your pressure gauge. The greyed out car to the right (if that is what you are describing) appears to be just for illustration.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> With the ignition on (no need to start car) go to the MENU button then select CAR, left control button (left of the left thumbwheel), SERVICING and CHECKS, then TYRE PRESSURE LOSS INDICATOR - it will show the pressures of all four tyres which should be as per your pressure gauge when last checked.


Please take a picture because I don't have the pressure visualized..only to set the new pressure


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Manu, you are correct, please see my edit above - only set it once so not sure why I thought it showed actual readings - put it down to my age or the fact there's too much tech on the car for me to handle [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ahaha ok no worries!! was just excited from a new feature but sadly is not!
ok I get it, TT is not for you! :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

In this case, why is there a measurement unit option for pressure if there is nowhere to see any pressures?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's right! There is no sense!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

glund91 said:


> In this case, why is there a measurement unit option for pressure if there is nowhere to see any pressures?


Good question, that was probably why I thought (mistakenly) it would show the pressures :roll: - will look out the manual later this afternoon and do some reading - might find some ref somewhere!

As an aside, was wondering when do others "set" the TPLI to input the revised pressures following any tyre pressure changes. The reason I ask is over the years on inflating tyres always noted the pressure settles over say 20 or 30 min period due to the compressed air cooling down - it's not by much but it can be an odd psi or so. For that reason I always put an extra 1psi or 1.5psi over the desired and then re-check after 30mins if it's settled to the required pressure, then and only then do I "set" the TPLI system.

Not sure if it makes any real difference but logic says why give the system a head start in recording any loss - what do others think?


----------

